# Diver for my daughter



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello Ladies WUS,
I have not having any luck finding an a diver for my 10 year old daughter. I'd like to keep it near $200. Below are pics of the styles I am shooting for.

I'm looking for the following:
Automatic
Approx 28mm
WR 200m+

I'm sure Rolex, Omega, Tag, etc has one but not remotely close to this price range. I know she would like the styles attached at the bottom of this post by Invicta, but they are quartz. I haven't found anything by Seiko in this size range.

If you could point me in the right direction I would really apprecite it.

Loosely Match Daddy's Orange Monster









Loosly Match Mommy's Tag Link


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, she's your daughter so obviously get her whatever you like - but I don't know about getting a 10 year old an auto... seems like quartz may be more practical. And as I'm sure you've found an automatic diver for under $200 in a really small case size is a tough find.

Either way, check out Momentum watches, I'm not sure if they have something that will match exactly but I know the M1 mini is kind of close (it's quartz). Plus they come in a lot of fun colors.

A quick look at Amazon revealed this option:

http://www.amazon.com/Sartego-Women...id=1392252597&sr=1-4&keywords=automatic+diver

I've never heard of the brand and it doesn't have great reviews, but it matches your criteria.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Been looking for something similar myself, so interested to hear options also.

Closest I got is the Seiko SUG093K which is automatic with a case size of 34mm and something approaching a Pepsi bezel. Seems to be NOS stock as I think it's an obsolete model? Online prices I found were a tad below $200US.









[pic borrowed from net]


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, I second the suggestion for Momentum. Tough and colourful. Pretty sweet extended warranty program, too.

M1 Mini| Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation

~Sherry.


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

http://invictawatch.com/search-the-collections

This is a link to Invicta filter, you can filter the gender and "function", which is movement.

But for $200 what kind of an automatic will it be?

How about Tissot Ladies Touch or Sport watches.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses so far.

I've looked at the Momentum line, love the colors & styles, but they are a little too big.

The Sartego is the closest so far, but the reviews were horrible.

I have looked through Invicta, I used the filter to find the two watches I attached in the opening post, but I was unable to find anything automatic in the size range I was looking for.

Tissot has the right size and their quartz watches are near the price range, but their autos are more than double the budget.



Seaurchin said:


> But for $200 what kind of an automatic will it be?


Orient & Seiko both put out small ladies automatics for under $200. Orient Mako, Orient Ray, Seiko SKX007, SKX009, Monster, Deep Blue 1000m, etc... These are a few examples of automatic men'd divers at or under $200.

Maybe what I'm looking for doesn't exist, but it is not unrealistic to find a decent men's diver for $200 so I thought maybe someone would know where to find one a little smaller in a similar price range.

It appears I either need to adjust my size range &/or my mov't range, back to the drawing board.

Thanks again


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

As you can see by my signature i LOVE Alfex watches and they make a number of affordable diver watches but they are quartz. Check these out, all under $200

Here's Alfex 5647
Alfex Uhr Frau Mod 5647 697 | eBay

Alfex Unisex Armbanduhr Mod 5648 696 | eBay

Damen Armbanduhr Alfex Mod 5648 053 | eBay

Alfex Uhr Frau Mod 5648 054 | eBay

Alfex Uhr Frau Mod 5647 054 | eBay


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Popoki Nui said:


> Yes, I second the suggestion for Momentum. Tough and colourful. Pretty sweet extended warranty program, too.
> M1 Mini| Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation
> ~Sherry.


This makes me crazy. Unless I'm completely reading their specs wrong, the M1 comes in 39mm and 30mm, but the M1 Mini is 31mm. (?)



Omega_556 said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far.
> 
> I've looked at the Momentum line, love the colors & styles, but they are a little too big.
> 
> ...


You're looking in a very difficult size range. It's tough to find quality women's watches in the 28-33mm range. The companies that make men's divers mostly don't make women's watches, or their women's size is 36mm. I've been looking for a diver in yellow for over a year and the only one I've found is that Momentum. If you find something, please post your results.


----------



## cire22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Go to orient usa web site there is a lady diver watch.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

KCZ said:


> This makes me crazy. Unless I'm completely reading their specs wrong, the M1 comes in 39mm and 30mm, but the M1 Mini is 31mm. (?) .


Yep, that's what I read on their site, too.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

If you wanted to match your orange monster, you could hold out for a minty 2205


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

estrickland,
That is awesome, tell me more.

Is that a discontinued model?

What size is it?

That is perfect.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Omega_556 said:


> estrickland,
> That is awesome, tell me more.
> 
> Is that a discontinued model?
> ...


There are a number of 2205 ladies divers - known as the mini MarineMaster for the MM handset, applied logo, and round applied markers.

This one is a Seiko 2205-4090 from 1981, long since discontinued.

For some reason they seem to be more popular in the US than in Japan, so the domestic auction site is your best bet for one. They're uncommon in this condition and less common in orange than in black, but when they show up they're usually under your budget.

It's 33mm, but that counts the crown guard, so a bit smaller.
Here it is on my wife's (lefty) tiny wrist, taken before a crystal swap.
Also shown is the original strap, which matches the rare men's 'Chocolate Bar' strap that came on some 6105s.








Maybe not something that can happen in time, but these are cool and I hope you find one!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Yahoo Japan might also be a good place to check.


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Citizen Promaster auto. See Amazon or eBay. The ladies' version is about 27mm wide.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Wenger have some nice ones... Looking for something also but going solar/eco-drive as opposed to auto. At that age though I reckon they benefit from the Quartz add-in's such as stop watch, alarm etc.


----------



## GhentWatch (Jan 31, 2014)

If you want to go vintage I have some REALLY cool ladies divers. They might require some work to get them waterproofed again though but they were rated 20ATM Superwaterproof.

Looks a bit like these ones, but made by a subsidiary off Gigandet










If oyu are interested I could send you some pics later this week


----------

